# Yorkshire in November



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Any recommendations for sites ?


We fancy a couple of weekends away before the winter really sets in but don't want to travel too far , hence Yorkshire.

Help !


Dolly


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Dolly

Have you looked in the campsite database?

Dont know which part of Yorks you want, but this is a start:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=West Yorkshire

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yorkshire*

Hi

Tis a big pleace, Yorkshire is. How far do you want to go and are you looking at sea-view or not?

Rapide561


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for answering guys  

How far ??

Errrhh , dunno really...
Down to York , and maybes ten mile south ??

We are only going for Fri / Sat night so don't want to spend too much time sitting in the Friday night rush hour 8) 

Oh , and...
If possible , one with a bath ( no harm in trying , shy bairns get no sweets :wink: )


Dolly


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

You do realise you are entering gods own county. Also be prepared for the hot weather as we get the "Yorkshire Gulf Stream" all year round.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't go to York if you want to avoid sitting in a traffic jam !
Last time we were there we were on the ring road for nearly 2 hours going 8 miles and the wardens said this was quite normal !! It was mid-morning on Saturday.

G


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi dollypeel, 
If you fancy a visit to the posh end of God's County, then a weekend in North Yorks has to be on the cards!  


M&D


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Plenty of sites around here Dolly.

Maybe get some more members to join in and have some fun before the cold sets in.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Dolly (There could be a song in there somewhere)
If you are fancying the dales there is the CC club site at Hawes, open all year and only a short walk from the centre of the village so no problem passing time on long winter nights.
Regards Eddie


----------

